# I want to be a skeleton like Christian Bale



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

in The Machinist! 

No fair! 

:mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum 

Star :mum :nw 

P.S.--Maybe this should be posted in frustration...don't know!

But does anyone else want to be skeleton? :stu


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, alot of time i wish i was like that normally instead of having to watch what i eat all the time, virually eliminating all sugar, carbs, caffeine from my diet and exercising so much.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

wishful_thinking said:


> Yeah, alot of time i wish i was like that normally instead of having to watch what i eat all the time, virually eliminating all sugar, carbs, caffeine from my diet and exercising so much.


Yep, that always worked for me in my teens, 20's and 30's, but when I hit the big 4-0--all the way up to now...the big 5-0--it no longer works.

Time for another glass of H20.

Thanks for posting, Wishful Thinking; I also read that Christian Bale ate diet pills, drank lots of caffeine, and drank whiskey, plus ate apples. Of course every article I read about his weight loss says soemthing different about how he lost! :stu

I guess I've done just as crazy types of diets, too, so I cannot say a word!

Star :b


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hmm, you know.....Some of us should "Get to gether" and devise a plan.........I'm a "Binge" eater.......


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

hema said:


> Hmm, you know.....Some of us should "Get to gether" and devise a plan.........I'm a "Binge" eater.......


I hear ya, Hema. :dito

I'm working out hard and trying to eating relatively healthfully (most of the time) even while bingeing so I can pig out and drink a lot at my daughter's wedding reception (picnic). opcorn :hb :drunk

I've gotta save up for that! Of course, I do my bingeing in private. :hide Do you, Hema? :stu

Star :b


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

hema said:


> Hmm, you know.....Some of us should "Get to gether" and devise a plan.........I'm a "Binge" eater.......


Me too, I have a never-ending appetite.
opcorn


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ditto........(nope, I don't eat in private.....Well, I'm usually alone....) I just eat......... It's almost a habit now, hard to explain, I'll eat.......Make popcorn, just to eat, when I think I can't eat anymore.....I'll eat, carbs......
I think there is something to, that "Love' emotion carbs are supposed to release.......
When I was a size 5, I thought my Mum was fat, at a 140 I look at her now, and say "MOm, you're so thin" she thinks shes fat, all in perception. ONce place a personal at 135, a man wrote at (my height) ten pounds too much, really pissed me off, like who the hell are you, some little boy that wants a little girl, oops........Personality is showing, cool it hema;-).
I am at a point, where I want to lose weight for me, I dont' expect to be a size 5,6.7 again, nor, do I want to be, I'm just not comfortable where I'm at now. No, I want to be thinner than my exes gf;-) maybe I can lose the weight as spite for motivation;-)


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

hema said:


> I am at a point, where I want to lose weight for me, I dont' expect to be a size 5,6.7 again, nor, do I want to be, I'm just not comfortable where I'm at now.


 That's right about where I am too. I don't want to look like I'm 20 again, even 30 because I know that's a lost cause. I just want to feel okay with myself because right now, I don't feel healthy at the weight that I'm at


----------



## shadowplay (Mar 25, 2005)

Bale only ate a can of tuna and an apple per day for however long it took to drop the weight (at least a month). The sheer will power that would take is unbelievable. He is truly dedicated to his craft.

In order for me to do that I would have to totally isolate myself. If I were around my family they'd force me to eat for concern of my health. If I were around friends we'd end up drinking at a bar and I'd pig out on bar food. I think I could do it, but I have no desire to be that thin. I'm shooting more for "American Psycho" Bale physique.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I can totally relate to this, for me it's like, if we don't eat out, what are we going to do, everything resolve around food!

They say fasting isn't good.....Quck weight loss but, I'm the type that needs a jump start to prepare for long term...


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> They say fasting isn't good.....Quck weight loss but, I'm the type that needs a jump start to prepare for long term...


I am the same way! :agree

Star :b


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> They say fasting isn't good.....Quck weight loss but, I'm the type that needs a jump start to prepare for long term...


I am the same way! :agree

Star :b


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

What a dork I am once again..... :dd


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> In order for me to do that I would have to totally isolate myself. If I were around my family they'd force me to eat for concern of my health. If I were around friends we'd end up drinking at a bar and I'd pig out on bar food.


 :agree

Star


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Now that i think of it, I wouldn't want to be THAT skinny, i'm average build, not naturally really skinny, just right i would say, fit and squeezable i would say. It sure does take alot of will power to lose any amount of weight for me, its too easy to fall back to old ways. I've found that the best way is to look at the foods you normally binge on, in a different light, try and think of all the unnatural bad stuff they put into most foods. Also, learn self respect; you deserve a healthy, fit body and a happy life!


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

leilanistar said:


> in The Machinist!
> 
> No fair!
> 
> ...


Its not good to be too skinny. I'm about 6 1 and 150, and as you may have guessed, i'm pretty skinny. At school, i honestly feel people don't respect me as much, cause whose afriad of getting in a fight with a skinny *****. I'd rather be physically fit and at a healthy wieght. Thats why i'm trying to jog and workout more over the summer.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> Also, learn self respect; you deserve a healthy, fit body and a happy life!


You are right on! :banana

Star


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

Christian Bale looks horrific in The Machinist. While I admire his acting ability and the commitment to his art, wanting to be that skinny in real life seems wrong. He's way malnourished. I think you should focus on healthy eating and learning what a healthy body looks like. I realize the pressure to be thin is enormous, but the majority of actresses are not ideal in any way. A little extra weight is so much sexier than too skinny.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> All I want to do is eat normal, d*mn it!!


I was only ever able to achieve _normal_ eating while I was hospitalized for 6 weeks for my eating disorder.

What is normal eating anyway?

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> I think you should focus on healthy eating and learning what a healthy body looks like.


That would be nice, I think.

Star


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

shadowplay said:


> Bale only ate a can of tuna and an apple per day for however long it took to drop the weight (at least a month). The sheer will power that would take is unbelievable.


I don't know how he could function living on that. I've been on diets where I ate a lot more than that and I still almost passed out one day.


----------

